# 9 yr old son wants to play guitar



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello everyone. My nine year old son wants to learn to play the guitar. I don't want to invest too much money since I am not sure if he will stick to it long enough. I would really like for him to learn and he seems very eager too. BUT, you know how some kids are eager until it interferes with them playing outside or becomes to much work etc.... Something inexpensive that is considered a real guitar is what I am looking for. A buddy mentioned the one at WalMart. That doesnt sound right to me. Any advise will be much appreciated.

-frank


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Talk to a teacher (music) and see about getting him some lessons, or learn to play books (DVDs). A music teacher would let you know what to start out with and then you can check local pawn shops and local ads, see them in the paper and on line for sale and some are dirt cheap for price.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

If $199 is not too much, Guitar Center has "starter kits" that come with the guitar, amp and all the accessories he needs to get started. I got one last year for a nephew, he is still playing it. I would start him out with an acoustic. Lessons will keep him from picking up too many bad habits and hopefully the instructor will teach him how to read music and play some of the songs he wants to learn.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Well... I'm in the Christmas spirit tonight.

I have a black Ibenez 6-string and about a 100watt Crate Amp with built effects that is large enough to do small gigs with. I may even have a digital effect tuner somewhere as well. I have not played it in over 2yrs. I probably spent in the neighborhood of $600-$800 for the package but cant remember.

If you want to start him out right feel free to come and get it FREE of charge. 

PM me for details.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow! This is very nice of you. I live in the valley area, it's a long way away from Magnolia, but let me call up some biddies for a favor. I really appreciate this. This forum is full of great folks..


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Magnolia is NW of Houston and looks like a drive but maybe a buddy of your is passing through between now and Christmas. It's if ya can work it out. 

Always willing to help out a fellow 2-cooler


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Free Guitar*



BATWING said:


> Well... I'm in the Christmas spirit tonight.
> 
> I have a black Ibenez 6-string and about a 100watt Crate Amp with built effects that is large enough to do small gigs with. I may even have a digital effect tuner somewhere as well. I have not played it in over 2yrs. I probably spent in the neighborhood of $600-$800 for the package but cant remember.
> 
> ...


Such a deal! You definitely are in the Christmas spirit. That young man is getting some good stuff.

Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! C2


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hellow guys I also have a boy 13yrs old interested in guitar and I know nothing about music. I am impressed at the generosity of people we barely know - very nice of batwing. I was doing a repair job for a clients and just happened to have my son with me at the time, the client was playing an acoustic squier and my son just loved it - the guy just gave it to him saying ''I have to pack light'' and it's a long way to Seoul S. Korea. enjoy.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

I sell guitars and amps from beginner to professional grade. You can't beat my prices or quality. If you are interested send me a pm. Brands represented: Gibson, Godin, Washburn, Martin, Marshall, Peavey, Crate and more!


----------

